

What makes entrepreneurs entrepreneurial [pdf] - mad
http://www.khoslaventures.com/presentations/What_makes_entrepreneurs_entrepreneurial.pdf

======
adityakothadiya
No self promotion, but after reading this paper 2 years ago, I started a
series called "What Makes Them Entrepreneurial" on my blog -
[http://www.adeologue.com/adeologue/what_makes_them_entrepren...](http://www.adeologue.com/adeologue/what_makes_them_entrepreneurial/)

You'll find approx. 34 traits of entrepreneurs that made them entrepreneurial
that I've collected from different papers/blogs/books I read. The series is
still ongoing - so if you find some more inputs, then let me know. I'll try to
write about it.

~~~
bootload
Hey adityakothadiya, nice articles.

Time to pony up the attribution of the photo you use in your article ~
[http://www.adeologue.com/adeologue/2008/09/thoughts-on-
start...](http://www.adeologue.com/adeologue/2008/09/thoughts-on-startup-
ideas-and-team.html) Username and link back to my original image of my flickr
photo would be nice :) ~
<http://flickr.com/photos/bootload/sets/72157602184871362/>

~~~
adityakothadiya
I'm extremely sorry. It wasn't intentional. I wud update the blog entry and
will give you due credit. Once again, I apologize for missing that out.

~~~
bootload
_"... Once again, I apologize for missing that out ..."_

Hey adityakothadiya , thank mate - one of the good guys :)

------
fallentimes
Being unemployable.

------
skmurphy
This is an outstanding analysis. There is a non-scanned version of the PDF
(but alas minus the humorous comments) here
<http://www.effectuation.org/ftp/effectua.pdf>

------
dangrover
I like the guy's comments in the margin. "Typical MBA horseshit"

